# discbine



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

we been making hay with NH477 haybine ever since i can remeber and we just bought a nh1409 biscbine. we are looking forward to the upgrade but are a little overwhelmed with all the newer stuff on the discbine, have a manual order and should be here soon. the guy we about it off of was or seem to be very knowledgable about discbine. but he kept telling us about the CV pto shaft how the guy that got rid of it hated it and was always breaking them, 3 to be exact. wasn't sure if he was telling us to be nice or just to buy one of he's high priced ones with the 2pt hook up. the mower is and 07 and to take out 3 CV pto shafts is a little crazy in 13 years I think. I can see on the machine he made a lot of sharp turns and was mowing rock fields or something, but could there be something else wrong with the discbine if he was replace every 4 years or there about? looked at a lot of reviews on discbine and none of the said anything about trouble with the CV pto shaft. hope I didn't make a mistake. the good thing is the cutter bar was taken apart and repaired and gear box was looked at as well to make sure all was good. I feel I got for a good price but hope that it doesn't come back to bit me in the butt.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

May have been hitting the 3-point arms.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Those CV joints like to be greased often, my NH BR740A says to grease with like 20 shots every 8 hours, it gets greased every time i use it even if it was only 2 hours since last time, I started this after having to replace the original shaft, ain't doing that again, grease is cheap.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Dittos on the greasing part. I have found Lucas in the green tube works best for me. As Mlappin said you can buy a lot of grease for the cost of a new shaft.


----------



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

agree grease is a lot cheaper that the cv pto looked on like for the NH1409 and they are around 1100. hope the one that is one the discbine now isnt to bad of shape thanks for the tips and info


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

we switched to a disc moco last year from a haybine.....best move ever......hay life is much easier now


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bennieb39 said:


> we been making hay with NH477 haybine ever since i can remeber and we just bought a nh1409 biscbine. we are looking forward to the upgrade but are a little overwhelmed with all the newer stuff on the discbine, have a manual order and should be here soon. the guy we about it off of was or seem to be very knowledgable about discbine. but he kept telling us about the CV pto shaft how the guy that got rid of it hated it and was always breaking them, 3 to be exact. wasn't sure if he was telling us to be nice or just to buy one of he's high priced ones with the 2pt hook up. the mower is and 07 and to take out 3 CV pto shafts is a little crazy in 13 years I think. I can see on the machine he made a lot of sharp turns and was mowing rock fields or something, but could there be something else wrong with the discbine if he was replace every 4 years or there about? looked at a lot of reviews on discbine and none of the said anything about trouble with the CV pto shaft. hope I didn't make a mistake. the good thing is the cutter bar was taken apart and repaired and gear box was looked at as well to make sure all was good. I feel I got for a good price but hope that it doesn't come back to bit me in the butt.


just saw this post. I bought a 1409 roller machine when they first became available here in 05, sold/traded this year on a Krone impeller. So, it was a great machine that I had very little trouble with. did blow a roller bearing this year after 15 years which my NH mechanic said was a common injury. Rollers still had the forming bead on them. I upgraded to the shock pro hubs (recommended if it does not have them, can't remember when they became an available option) and go to high skid shoes-you really only need two of them with the 1409 (one in from each end module). I did twist a pto shaft but it was late afternoon mental fatigue). I cut the pto on by accident with the machine folded for travel and that is a no no especially with 115 engine ponies twisting the shaft. The aftermarket shaft (which was good quality) never seemed quite as smooth as the OEM.

All of that said, I don't think there is a problem with the 1409, I upgraded to it from a NH495. Only went with the Krone due to harmonic convergence of wanted impeller for a long time and had revenues from sale of other equipment to reinvest or pay taxes on. Otherwise, I would still have the 1409. I replaced the skirts about two years ago, think Discbine Dr has them. Did bend the front hood which was ready for a stiffening job when I sold it but Mike 10 had a simple solution to that. Gets metal fatigue from bouncing and starts bending down in the middle. I greased mine religiously and did not have problems. I did make pretty sharp turns without much issue and lots of black scuff marks on the tire shield on the mower drawbar. I think you will like it.


----------

